# Looking for suggestions on ordering shrimp



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi folks. I see some people saying they have different shrimp on order. I am looking for suggestions on where I should be looking to order from.

I tried to buy locally today, but the only stores that had any shrimp, other then ghosts, had everything in quarantine or had some pretty sickly looking fish in with them (should have been in quarantine). 

Suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

Frank's Aquarium-Freshwater Crustaceans, Hillstream Fishes, Gobies, and more *Try this, ive dealt with this guy, he knows his stuff, and has a good selection. *


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you checked the for sale threads? Awhile back someone was selling cherry shrimp


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

invertzfactory is another good one. He carries just about any kind of shrimp. Also Petshrimp.com is a good one. Also check your local clubs. There is usually someone that will have some to sell cheap. In our club they sell for $1.00 for a dozen.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Is there anyway to find out if there is a club in my area?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can try asking you local lfs if they know of one.


----------

